# Bits And Kits



## bitsandkits

Hello Heresy Online Members 

I have been given permission by your Admin to post a special invite to everyone here at Heresy Online.

I would like to invite you to our brand new UK based Bits website 
www.bitsandkits.co.uk 

Our website contains a huge collection of plastic ,metal and forge world resin bits for sale , we cater for all Warhammer 40000 armies and we are currently working on the Warhammer fantasy section . We restock the site on a regular basis and we can also cater for large number orders.
Infact one of our first orders was 13 terminator deathwatch shoulder pads!

We also offer a great postage offer , P&P for the uk is £1 or free if your order is over £15 ,Europe is £1.20 or free for orders over £15 and the rest of the world only pays £1.50 or free again if the order is over £15 .

We currently accept pay pal, postal orders or cheques and we will be adding credit and debit cards in the next 2 weeks.

Please watch out for our banner and pop along for a look around !

thanks for reading 

bits and kits


----------



## Marneus Calgar

bitsandkits said:


> Hello Heresy Online Members
> 
> I have been given permission by your Admin to post a special invite to everyone here at Heresy Online.
> 
> I would like to invite you to our brand new UK based Bits website
> www.bitsandkits.co.uk
> 
> Our website contains a huge collection of plastic ,metal and forge world resin bits for sale , we cater for all Warhammer 40000 armies and we are currently working on the Warhammer fantasy section . We restock the site on a regular basis and we can also cater for large number orders.
> Infact one of our first orders was 13 terminator deathwatch shoulder pads!
> 
> We also offer a great postage offer , P&P for the uk is £1 or free if your order is over £15 ,Europe is £1.20 or free for orders over £15 and the rest of the world only pays £1.50 or free again if the order is over £15 .
> 
> We currently accept pay pal, postal orders or cheques and we will be adding credit and debit cards in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Please watch out for our banner and pop along for a look around !
> 
> thanks for reading
> 
> bits and kits


Cool! I will definatly be a customer somwhen in the future!


----------



## bitsandkits

Pssst , I Have Just Up Loaded Loads Of Forgeworld Terminator Bits


----------



## Gannon

Man these guys are awesome. I just received my 3rd shipment from them in record time. They're based in the UK, but it only took a week to get here. That's the same amount of time that things from the states take to get to me. Thanks B&K, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mad King George

its a awesome site, don't think i waited 2 days even, but he is only just down the road. all bits included no problems at all.


----------



## slaaneshy

These boys are quick and generally well stocked with an easy user friendly site, but one criticism - please read the orders a bit more carefully, on the last two I placed there were mistakes (asked for a chaos back pack icon and sent a chaos back pack and asked for a slaanesh tank icon and sent a normal icon of slaanesh). Maybe have someone double check the orders before dispatch?


----------



## Hudson

can you guys get the bit off a empire great cannon that secures the cannon to the frame i lost two off my old cannon and it looks weird


----------



## Kobrakai

I need the weapon support arm from the metal eldar support weapon platforms. Any chance you could find one of them?

If you could i'd buy a load of other bits and bobs to make the order worth your while, I desperately need that arm bit.

Thanks


----------



## EndangeredHuman

I just grabbed some bitz and pieces from the site a week ago, not a problem at all. Probably the cheapest bitz site on the web.


----------



## Pyro Stick

Ordered from these guys last night as soon as i saw that they stocked Iron Warrior bits. Most bits were out of stock but hopefully they will stock up again soon. Hopefully i will have no problems with my order.


----------



## luthorharkon

I ordered some bitz (which came through fine and dandy:victory but I couldn't order the few more parts I needed so I've been patient and waited.
When will there be a restock!

Apart from that great service and price. 
+rep


----------



## Warpath

I've ordered from Bitsandkits and it also came quickly with no problems and i'm always on looking for the extras i need. k:

Great site guys


----------



## KellysGrenadier

I've ordered twice. Both orders came through nicely packaged, and in excellent condition.


----------



## bitsandkits

luthorharkon said:


> I ordered some bitz (which came through fine and dandy:victory but I couldn't order the few more parts I needed so I've been patient and waited.
> When will there be a restock!
> 
> Apart from that great service and price.
> +rep


Hi 
We try to restock every week, but some bits are restocked slower based on the sales for the whole kit,so for example baneblades will restock slower than terminators due to the bits count on the baneblade and speed the kit will sell as a whole.
best way to keep updated on stock is to sign up for our stock update bulletin on our home page,when we restock we will email you.


----------



## luthorharkon

Yeah, the only reason I mentioned it is because I signed up to the sock update but for some reason I havn't got an update since.
I don't know whether this is just a mispelling on my behalf but I'd like to know if it isn't.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sock update: Change them they smell bad! lmao.

Ordered some bits from B&K to complete my FW Deathguard squad.

Great service and I will be using on a regular basis.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Viscount Vash said:


> Great service and I will be using on a regular basis.


Same here, but I've been waiting patiently for months for SW bits to come in, but... I'm still waiting.k:


----------



## Shas La

i checked out the site its awsome thinking of getting a converted sm termi squad made how longwill u have the forgewolrd bitz ?


----------



## Kobrakai

Just made my first order with Bits and Kits for some land raider armour, Black Reach rulebook / set and some other bits.

Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I've recieved some bits fro mthese boys. They came no problem

One comment i have on the negative side is that i sent an email with a query over a week ago and still have had no reply


----------



## Bashar Billy

where is the store, i dont have credit cards or anythng in my bank.


----------



## Verlaran

*missing order*

my first two orders went fine. The third had a pair of lightning claws missing but they sorted it in a couple of days. My last order hasn't arrived and its been almost 5 weeks now. I figured it had been held up by the christmas rush. I've emailed 3 times but got no reply yet. I still like the shop and will use them again as soon as this issue is sorted out. Untill then i've got an assult squad with no arms.


----------



## PandaPaws

Could really do with you guys updating your stock on Eldar parts, especially War Walkers and Vypers. If/when you do re-stock, please PM me on here and you'll have a tasty order from me next day at the latest!

Thanks


----------



## Sangus Bane

oooohhh.... I like the site...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great site, any dealings I've had have gone very smoothly, but it takes forever to restock, or so it seems for the parts I've been looking for.


----------



## Talos

Had very good dealings with them. It does seem to take a while to restock. But that is because most items people what are the ones that one come one to a spure/box. So they cant restock till they sell enough of the other parts.
I got alot of nice possessed parts off this site, they arrived very quickly and smoothly.


----------



## bitsandkits

Thank you for the honest feedback guys, Restocking is our biggest bug bear and i will be the first to admit it takes too long.But it is the nature of the beast im afraid, to provide a bits service we have to buy complete kits from games workshop and divide them up, some parts sell faster than others and we need to sell the vast majority of a kit before we can buy more to restock any given kit again at which point the cycle starts again.
Some bits shift very quickly (space marines for example) so it may appear that they are always out of stock but infact they have been restocked twice a month,we are trying to address this by buying in more stock so it lasts longer.On the flip side some bits are very slow sellers and may take several months for enough of a kit to sell to restock it and some times its really not worth stocking a kit because demand is so low or its hard to get hold of (witch hunters for example).

But we are trying hard to restock the site twice a month as well as add new kits as they are released and we have taken on a part time member of staff to help us out with the site.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I've purchased from the site a few times, and have always been more than satisfied.


----------



## Concrete Hero

I'd recommend them to anyone  And I try to get their name in whenever I'm able.

Always pleased with dealings with Bits and Kits!


----------



## Bubblematrix

bitsandkits said:


> Thank you for the honest feedback guys, Restocking is our biggest bug bear and i will be the first to admit it takes too long.But it is the nature of the beast im afraid, to provide a bits service we have to buy complete kits from games workshop and divide them up, some parts sell faster than others and we need to sell the vast majority of a kit before we can buy more to restock any given kit again at which point the cycle starts again.
> Some bits shift very quickly (space marines for example) so it may appear that they are always out of stock but infact they have been restocked twice a month,we are trying to address this by buying in more stock so it lasts longer.On the flip side some bits are very slow sellers and may take several months for enough of a kit to sell to restock it and some times its really not worth stocking a kit because demand is so low or its hard to get hold of (witch hunters for example).
> 
> But we are trying hard to restock the site twice a month as well as add new kits as they are released and we have taken on a part time member of staff to help us out with the site.


Have you considered putting together a "bits bag" of the harder to sell bits? lower the price throw together say some armour plates from various kits and label it as "misc - armour" just a thought as some people might be after an initial build up of bits for a bits box - or just some plastic for kit bashing.


----------



## Talos

That sounds like a good idea. I would buy bits bag to either use or just as you said to build up my bitz box.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Bubblematrix said:


> Have you considered putting together a "bits bag" of the harder to sell bits? lower the price throw together say some armour plates from various kits and label it as "misc - armour" just a thought as some people might be after an initial build up of bits for a bits box - or just some plastic for kit bashing.


I find this idea quite appealing.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Same here, that sounds like a good idea


----------



## moo

agreed a small bundle bag of random assortment of stuff would sell well too, i know im always looking for bits boxes on ebay etc so i can use for conversions or random debris


----------



## slaaneshy

Its a shame but I find these guys very hit and miss. I have had three incomplete/wrong orders out of around 12, and all attempts to get a response from these guys have failed.
Silly me for using them after the first wrong order I suppose.
But I have learned not to now!


----------



## Dusty's Corner

BITSandKITS are AWESOME. Highly recommend these guys! 
The bits I got are going to go into one day, Brain-Machine MkII (WIP). Should be quite a monster of a model.
Cheers B&Ks, all the best,
Dusty


----------



## Zodd

I would like to recommend BITSandKITS.
Fast and correct deliveries. 
BitsBags would be nice.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I would suggest adding an "e-mail me when this item is in stock" option, as all the objects I was looking for recently were out of stock;

-Land Raider sponson shield and rod
-Predator sponson rod
-Dreadnought right combat weapon arm
-Plastic Deffkoptas from Black Reach (big seller, I bet - I'd buy the boyz too but only together with the koptas)
-Baal Predator stuff
-Blood angel shoulder pads

etc


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

I just want to add to the BitsnKits positivity. I've placed a bunch of orders and all have been as described, accurate etc. One did take a while but no biggie, could easily have been the post.

I do agree that I wish their stock would update more often but i'd imagine that it's difficult business to balance.


----------



## bitsandkits

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I would suggest adding an "e-mail me when this item is in stock" option, as all the objects I was looking for recently were out of stock;
> 
> -Land Raider sponson shield and rod
> -Predator sponson rod
> -Dreadnought right combat weapon arm
> -Plastic Deffkoptas from Black Reach (big seller, I bet - I'd buy the boyz too but only together with the koptas)
> -Baal Predator stuff
> -Blood angel shoulder pads
> 
> etc


We have had this option since day one :wink:

here is the direct link 
https://sslrelay.com/bitsandkits.co...PV4M30x13yM6pJKx6Bf4IpoCzRWDrh4M1&shop_param=


----------



## bitsandkits

the.alleycat.uk said:


> I just want to add to the BitsnKits positivity. I've placed a bunch of orders and all have been as described, accurate etc. One did take a while but no biggie, could easily have been the post.
> 
> I do agree that I wish their stock would update more often but i'd imagine that it's difficult business to balance.


THANKS FOR THE POSITIVES GUYS ! 

Im sure i have mentioned this before but simply due to the nature of the beast it is impossible to be instock of every item in the amounts people want all of the time, almost every bit listed on our site starts life in kit form and to keep our prices reasonable we need to sell the vast majority of bits from any given kit to be able to restock and turn a profit.
So for example if someone asks for 10 terminator assault cannons, i would need to order 10 terminator boxes,great i have sold the assault cannons which has paid for 1 box of terminators, i still need to sell enough parts to cover the cost of the other 9 boxes and running costs and thats before we talk about profit.
Another scenario is that some buyers will wipe us out,using deffkoptas as a recent example, we listed 4 black reach boxes worth of stock(about half our monthly sales) which equates to 12 koptas at the start of October and one buyer bought all 12 in one order on the day of listing, so we are left with no stock until our next order arrives and the amount of stock will depend on how much of the rest of the black reach items have sold, so if we are left with loads of rules,ork nobs,boyz,warboss,marines etc then we may not restock for a longer period ,because if we didn't our cash flow would dry up and we would go out of business.

Dont get me wrong we do get it wrong sometimes, it takes alot of time effort and energy to keep track of almost 6000 different bitz and an ever expanding range from multiple suppliers,we are at the mercy of the postal system and our main supplier like's to move the goal posts and hates what we do. 

But we love what we do, we work long hours trying desperately to make sure you get bits in a timely fashion and that your order is correct and accurately picked,but sometimes items are mismolded or simply missing from the sprue,blister or package or never arrived at all and some times we simply press a number 2 when we should have pressed number 1 and sometimes we pick a head when we should have picked a shoulder pad....but we are mostly human.

thank you for the feedback guys and dont forget you can pm me via heresy messages if you want to know more or have any questions


----------



## Varakir

I think us brits would rather have to wait for the bits we need to be in stock, rather than not have this service available at all. Besides it's kind of exciting when you find the bits you want are back in stock 

Anyway, only placed one order with B&K so far but it was 100% accurate and shipping was nice and quick, will be buying more stuff soon (when it's in stock :wink

Cheers!


----------



## slaaaaaanesh

I've made a couple of orders with Bits and kits and overall good service, but the dispatch times vary a bit from 3 to 1 1/2 weeks (this is in the uk btw). Had to write them a letter for some missing bits as they didn't respond to email or phone messages, but got a refund for the missing bits AND they sent the missing bits to me also. Took a while but heppy in the end. 

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## bitsandkits

psssst we just added plasticard and foam board to the site :wink:


----------



## magician847

have placed an order with these guys, dont expect it soon due to postal strike in the uk, but we will see 

M


----------



## Kobrakai

I ordered parts from Bits and Kits last Friday, no luck so far with delivery, but i'm assuming it's currently amongst the postal strike dilemma. 

We'll have to wait and see. Ordered from them before and had no problems at all


----------



## Alpharius

Another positive review - I live over here in the US, I've ordered quite a few times and I've never had a problem and, all things considered, the delivery times weren't bad at all!

Overall, Bits and Kits is my first stop on any bits hunt I'm on...

Highly recommended!


----------



## Phrazer

Have Emailed about certain bits twice, is the email account quoted on site still working?? Is it easier to PM on here?


----------



## piemaster

Phrazer said:


> Have Emailed about certain bits twice, is the email account quoted on site still working?? Is it easier to PM on here?


I think PM as I read that their email inbox is full of lovely spiced ham. I wrote to them and they sorted everything out for me. Bits and Kits :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am after some Loota Deffguns and possibly AoBR Nobz but i haven't seen them in stock for a while.
I understand that it is not viable for you to spend money on boxes trying to keep up the demand for certain bits when the other bits aren't selling as often.

In an earlier post i noticed that you were in short supply of the AoBR Deffkoptas.
I have 20 of them still on the sprue that i am not using, and i would consider doing a trade for Loota Deffguns if it was possible to get them in stock.

I realise its a long shot, but i figured it might be worth asking.


----------



## Honsu The Half-Breed

Thanks B&K got my order yesterday, now to work on my Honsou conversion (truescale) counts as Warsmith. anyway I was just wondering if you had any plans at all of getting the Iron Warriors upgrade bits/shoulderpads from GW (I realize that this most likely won't happen just thought it might be worth an ask as you never know what could happen.) 

Thanks for your time, Honsu


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

*Risky Orders?*

Hey guys

I'm currently trying to finish up a conversion and Bits and Kits seems to be the only one who stock it. 
I must admit I've been reluctant to order from your site as while you always have bits in stock the general word from fellow hobbyists is sometimes they don't receive their orders and have had great deal of difficulty contacting customer support. But I thought I'd give it a try and see if I could prove them wrong!

First there been a bit of a mistake with my order, not on your end but on mine. Due to their similar appearance I ordered the deff dread arm instead of the killa kan one, I've now placed a 2nd order for the correct arm but was wondering if you can cancel and refund the first order listed below please?

_Order Number: 21286_


----------



## bitsandkits

I will look into it on monday for you


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just ordered a load of Deathwatch shoulder pads along with some other things.

Most other sites never have those parts in stock but you had a bunch of them, and for a better price if I might add.

You will be my main bits supplier in the future.


----------



## bitsandkits

Kolonel Grotsnik said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm currently trying to finish up a conversion and Bits and Kits seems to be the only one who stock it.
> I must admit I've been reluctant to order from your site as while you always have bits in stock the general word from fellow hobbyists is sometimes they don't receive their orders and have had great deal of difficulty contacting customer support. But I thought I'd give it a try and see if I could prove them wrong!
> 
> First there been a bit of a mistake with my order, not on your end but on mine. Due to their similar appearance I ordered the deff dread arm instead of the killa kan one, I've now placed a 2nd order for the correct arm but was wondering if you can cancel and refund the first order listed below please?
> 
> _Order Number: 21286_


sorted for you.


----------



## bitsandkits

Sangus Bane said:


> Just ordered a load of Deathwatch shoulder pads along with some other things.
> 
> Most other sites never have those parts in stock but you had a bunch of them, and for a better price if I might add.
> 
> You will be my main bits supplier in the future.


Thankyou, we try hard to keep stock and stock up regularly where its possible to.


----------



## Durant

Bits

Any chance you will be getting hold of any Gene-stealer Spawn Sites in the near future?

Need around 10 of them


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

bitsandkits said:


> sorted for you.


But I haven't received any notification regarding the order's cancellation or a refund though paypal I've checked my junk folder just in case but I haven't received anything today? 
Also because I'm using a guest account for this transaction I can't look up more order's status like other sites.

Here is the details for the order
_Order Number: 21286
Transaction ID: 94W51030L1460043E_

Also do you send out emails informing customers when their orders have been dispatched?


----------



## bitsandkits

Kolonel Grotsnik said:


> But I haven't received any notification regarding the order's cancellation or a refund though paypal I've checked my junk folder just in case but I haven't received anything today?
> Also because I'm using a guest account for this transaction I can't look up more order's status like other sites.
> 
> Here is the details for the order
> _Order Number: 21286
> Transaction ID: 94W51030L1460043E_
> 
> Also do you send out emails informing customers when their orders have been dispatched?


dont worry, its all under control, i will dispatch your order tomorrow, i will email you when its in the post bag and i will process your refund for you.You are in a que so i wasnt able to do everything today, but i pulled your orders out so they didnt get sent out by mistake.

could you in future send me a PM rather than posting your order details in this thread


----------



## bitsandkits

Durant said:


> Bits
> 
> Any chance you will be getting hold of any Gene-stealer Spawn Sites in the near future?
> 
> Need around 10 of them


stealers dont sell very quickly,but they are likely due for more stock in March


----------



## Durant

bitsandkits said:


> stealers dont sell very quickly,but they are likely due for more stock in March


Ah OK, many thanks, I will set myself a reminder


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

*Sent the wrong component!*

I've just received my order and was excited to finally be able to complete my conversion but my happiness of finally obtaining the part I'd been after vanished when I removed the bag from the envelope to find the wrong component! 

I checked the order form and email and both match up with the component I was after and both had listed; *"ORK KILLA KAN THREE JOINT ARM"* shown in the photo below from your own site. I've looked around your site for the component I've been sent instead but this 3rd killa kan arm isn't on the site. 

I'm not too pleased with this first order and it's infuriating to know I'll be unable to complete my conversion anytime soon, plus those who told me not to use your website will likely say "I told you so". But other sites have also sent me wrong parts/products once or twice in the past and both times they have responded swiftly, battlefoam once sent me the wrong sized tray and after receiving my email they sent our the correct one on next day delivery. So my question now is how will Bits and Kits respond to this error?

*Order Number: 21287*


----------



## bitsandkits

The part we sent is correct, the photo on our website however is incorrect, the part you cancelled was actually what you wanted, i will send out the part you want, and alter the photo. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

bitsandkits said:


> The part we sent is correct, the photo on our website however is incorrect, the part you cancelled was actually what you wanted, i will send out the part you want, and alter the photo. Sorry about the confusion.


Nope the part I canceled was the deff dread arm in the left image which is bigger and thicker than the killa kan arm on the right which is what I'm after.

So if the photo is incorrect, do you have the killa kan arm i'm looking for cause if not I'll rather have a refund?


----------



## bitsandkits

Kolonel Grotsnik said:


> Nope the part I canceled was the deff dread arm in the left image which is bigger and thicker than the killa kan arm on the right which is what I'm after.
> 
> So if the photo is incorrect, do you have the killa kan arm i'm looking for cause if not I'll rather have a refund?


i have decided to refund you rather than send the part, no need to return the incorrect item please keep it.


----------



## Azkaellon

bitsandkits said:


> i have decided to refund you rather than send the part, no need to return the incorrect item please keep it.


Thats a good deal there! Also i think i have 3 of those arms......... 

Bitz man you got any daemons you want to send my way?


----------



## bitsandkits

Kolonel Grotsnik said:


> Nope the part I canceled was the deff dread arm in the left image which is bigger and thicker than the killa kan arm on the right which is what I'm after.


The deff dread arm and the killa can arm have almost exactly the same silhouette and the secondary arms of the deff dread are 100% interchangeable with the killa can arms,bodies and weapons.They arms have slightly differing details and the pair of pistons on the killa kan arm are a tad longer.


----------



## bitsandkits

Azkaellon said:


> Thats a good deal there! Also i think i have 3 of those arms.........
> 
> Bitz man you got any daemons you want to send my way?


funnily enough i also have three of those arms,what are the chances?


----------



## Laitainon

Dear Bits and Kits team,

I registered on this board just so I could reach you, as you seem to ignore all other means of contact. So far I sent 7 emails over the course of the last two months, have used the contact form on your website and tried to reach you via twitter.

I am no longer interested in receiving your newsletter. There is no option that I can find to remove one's email adress automatically. Instead, you claim that "Removal requests can be sent to this address and will be honored and respected." Unfortunately, I am still receiving the newsletter; 3 emails alone in the last 8 days. I will no longer put up with this breach of trust and harmful use of personal information. 

So please read and react to emails sent to your email adress or via your contact form.

Best regards,
Laitainon

Edit: Thank you very much for your quick reply, bits and kits. I hope the issue has been adressed now.

I want to stress that this was only a problem of communication, all business relationships with bits and kits went perfectly well.


----------



## bitsandkits

Laitainon said:


> Dear Bits and Kits team,
> 
> I registered on this board just so I could reach you, as you seem to ignore all other means of contact. So far I sent 7 emails over the course of the last two months, have used the contact form on your website and tried to reach you via twitter.
> 
> I am no longer interested in receiving your newsletter. There is no option that I can find to remove one's email adress automatically. Instead, you claim that "Removal requests can be sent to this address and will be honored and respected." Unfortunately, I am still receiving the newsletter; 3 emails alone in the last 8 days. I will no longer put up with this breach of trust and harmful use of personal information.
> 
> If I am still receiving unwanted emails after the 1st June, I will have to take legal action. So please read and react to emails sent to your email adress or via your contact form.
> 
> Best regards,
> Laitainon


of course i will remove you, can you possibly give me your name and address or your customer number?


----------



## Andronoid

Hello bitsandkits team, 

I have been shopping from your site for a long while now, been satisfied with what I got from my orders even though sometimes I got the wrong piece but it could be overlooked since it wasn't that expensive parts. But this time I had a big expensive part which was the whole body of Asterion Moloc that costed me £10 and it was missing from my order. I would very much appriciate it if you could send the expensive part that was missing for me. I did send you a mail with all the details of the order, but since I never gotten any replies for my previous mails of wronged parts I thought I would contact you here.

I hope this can be sorted out so I can continue purchasing awesome bits from you. 


Edit: I have now received the figure I didn't get. Big thanks Bits&Kits!


----------



## Old Man78

Used bitsandkits a couple of months ago, got my order real quick with only one tiny discrepancy out of an order with 15+ bits, got in contact with the bits team and all was sorted out real quick. Would I recommend bitsandkits and use them again? Definitely I would, and will be ordering again soon.

Note: because I'm ordering bits to "customize" what I already have, it gets around the trade embargo "she who must be obeyed" imposed until my sprue pile gets painted!!!!1


----------



## Dega1000

Hello bitsandkits team,
I write to you here after 5 emails sent to the address you wrote in your web site. I want to be removed from your mail list. My email is [email protected]
With this email i can't login anymore in your site, so i don't know any other information about my previous account. Hope you do something quickly.
Regards


----------



## Dega1000

Hello, i want to be removed from your mailing list. I tried so many times to cancel the subscription from the mail u send me and by writing directly to your email addres, but i nevere received any answer and i still receive the newsletters. Please remove my email ([email protected]). Thanks


----------



## hamsterzavr

B&K mail is filled. How can I contact B&K? Because they didn't send me a shipping ID that's why I can't track my package.


----------



## Haskanael

do you actually read your E-mails B&K ?


----------



## Evil Steve

I'm thinking of ordering from Bits and Kits, but from looking here it seems that they're either way overbooked or not active. Thought I'd just check in and see if they'll confirm they're still alive.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Evil Steve said:


> I'm thinking of ordering from Bits and Kits, but from looking here it seems that they're either way overbooked or not active. Thought I'd just check in and see if they'll confirm they're still alive.


I ordered from B&K just before new years and had the items by the following Tuesday. Considering they weren't in the office until Monday i consider that damned good service. Whilst i've not seen B&K on Heresy recently i can vouch that I've ordered from them half a dozen times and never had an issue with their speed or service.


----------



## Evil Steve

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I ordered from B&K just before new years and had the items by the following Tuesday. ... never had an issue with their speed or service.


Thanks for that. I've just placed my order based. Egad the GBP->CAD exchange rate blows right now.


----------



## Nordicus

Aye seconded - While his activity is scarce on Heresy-Online, the shop is fast and efficient. On top of that, he's a really nice guy.

I would always recommend the shop.


----------



## Jacob

I would absolutely NOT recommend BitsAndKits at all. They are spammers. I have received their spam emails for years, despite many attempts to unsubscribe. The bottom of their latest spam from February 1st 2016 states:



> This email address was given to us by you or by one of our customers. If you
> feel that you have received this email in error, please send an email to
> [email protected]
> This e-mail is sent in accordance with the US CAN-SPAM Law in effect
> 01/01/2004. Removal requests can be sent to this address and will be honored
> and respected.


Yeah right...



> Your message to <[email protected]> was automatically rejected:
> Quota exceeded (mailbox for user is full)


I have of course tried all their email addresses that I could find. This spammer is the most persistent of all I have experienced. I've even tried reported them to the authorities years ago, but no word back.

F*cking spammers..


----------



## Iron-Within

Jeez, sounds like a real prick if he/they are spamming people


----------



## Evil Steve

Just a follow up; I received my order last week. All was in order.

Will order again in the future.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Iron-Within said:


> Jeez, sounds like a real prick if he/they are spamming people


It averages out at about one email a week, by my reckoning. While it may be hard to unsubscribe from his emails, it is nowhere close to spamming. And considering the emails are actually informing you of restocks or sales deals, if you are a keen hobbiest this info can be very handy if you are trying to find some hard to find pieces before they are sold out. I've used his site many, many times, and never had a problem.


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> While it may be hard to unsubscribe from his emails, it is nowhere close to spamming.


It's impossible to unsubscribe. They still show up in my junk mail despite at least a half dozen attempts both here and via e-mail to contact Bits.

If it isn't spam it's harassment. I said _no_ god damn it :angry:


----------



## Haskanael

Khorne's Fist said:


> It averages out at about one email a week, by my reckoning. While it may be hard to unsubscribe from his emails, it is nowhere close to spamming. And considering the emails are actually informing you of restocks or sales deals, if you are a keen hobbiest this info can be very handy if you are trying to find some hard to find pieces before they are sold out. I've used his site many, many times, and never had a problem.


spam (spăm)
n.
1. Unsolicited e-mail, often of a commercial nature, sent indiscriminately to multiple mailing lists, individuals, or newsgroups; junk e-mail.
2. A single piece of such e-mail: "receiving dozens of spams a day" (George Johnson).
tr.v. spammed, spam·ming, spams
1. To send unsolicited e-mail to.
2. To send (a message) indiscriminately to multiple mailing lists, individuals, or newsgroups.

as soon as people have tried to unsubscribe to no effect, and made it clear they do not want to receive E-mails anymore. it is definetly spam.

but that besides, customer contact is non existent these days. which is a shame, it used to be different. tho mistakes are rare and far in between so ordering from them is fairly safe.


----------



## Old Man78

Spam (stylised SPAM) is a brand of precooked canned meats by the Hormel Food Corporation. First introduced in 1937 and gained world wide popularity after its use in world war two. Over 7 billion cans sold, and part of my units "all in one" dinners we enjoyed in Afghanistan!


----------



## ntaw

I'm suddenly reminded of this.. :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Goes to my junk inbox. The one I don't give a flying fuck about.

The site is what it is, and you can get lots of stuff. Who gives a fuck if my junk folder had one more email a week to go with the countless others.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk

Out of curiosity, how often do you restock stuff?

I have been coming back to the site at least twice a week for Ork Warbike legs, but have been out of them for some time....

It sucks because I have bought stuff from the site for a while, and quite literally no one has any of these in stock.... I would think of all companies, you guys would have them!


----------

